# taping a painted corner



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

hey fellas, I couldn't get someone to tape/mud for me so i'm doing it myself, quick question, i have a corner that is half new drywall and half older painted drywall...can I tape and mud this corner like any other corner or is there something I need to do since i'm working with the older existing painted wall surface? thanks for the help, Anthony


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

If the paint is flat, just mud as usual.

If the paint has a sheen, scuff with sandpaper before mudding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

If framing/hanging is done correctly.........Flat tape and caulk..........sometimes no tape.............Framing is key here.

Otherwise like Sir Mixalot said. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> If framing/hanging is done correctly.........Flat tape and caulk..........sometimes no tape.............Framing is key here.
> 
> Otherwise like Sir Mixalot said. :thumbsup:


then you spray a thick texture over that?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just caulk it if possible, then match the texture as best as I can.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I used to do a lot of patch and repair work. Any time I would patch a spot, even if I had the exact paint the wall was painted with you could always see the patch because of the texture difference between the old paint and the new drywall compound. The new patch always looked smoother than the old texture. An old drywaller showed me the trick to get rid of the difference. You have to skim coat the existing wall. This makes the existing wall match the texture of the patch. It only takes a light skim and sand over the existing wall to make it match. In my opinion if you are going to tape onto the existing paint, you should skim the wall and repaint the entire wall. If you don't you will see the texture difference where you have taped the corner.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I knew I should not have said anything. Who said anything about Texture. 

And no, you can't just caulk it. It needs to be a solid connection.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I said something about texture. He asked about taping onto an existing painted wall. Without a doubt, the difference in the texture will be the give away that there has been a patch job done. If you don't mind everyone knowing that you have made a repair, disregard what I said.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

muskoka guy said:


> I said something about texture. He asked about taping onto an existing painted wall. Without a doubt, the difference in the texture will be the give away that there has been a patch job done. If you don't mind everyone knowing that you have made a repair, disregard what I said.


 I think we were both posting at the same time. You are 100% correct on skimming out the entire wall if you don't want it to be noticeable. 

N


----------



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks fellas, sounds like i'll have to give the homeowners a couple options and see how they want to go with it. thanks for the help, i appreciate it! ~Anthony


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> I used to do a lot of patch and repair work. Any time I would patch a spot, even if I had the exact paint the wall was painted with you could always see the patch because of the texture difference between the old paint and the new drywall compound. The new patch always looked smoother than the old texture. An old drywaller showed me the trick to get rid of the difference. You have to skim coat the existing wall. This makes the existing wall match the texture of the patch. It only takes a light skim and sand over the existing wall to make it match. In my opinion if you are going to tape onto the existing paint, you should skim the wall and repaint the entire wall. If you don't you will see the texture difference where you have taped the corner.


ever try a rubber knife


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

icerock drywall said:


> ever try a rubber knife


??? For skimming??


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> ??? For skimming??


when rework or patch work into texture you get this with


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> when rework or patch work into texture you get this with


rubber knife you get this


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooo I get it now thanks!

Now I gotta get one


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> rubber knife you get this


Sweet. I gotta get me one too.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

the red knife I used a plastic knife with a rubber tip from a dust pan and glued it on here is my 2nd knife and I did make a new one but don't have a pic... yet


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

skim out the hole wall....no thank you


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> rubber knife you get this


That knife will help do that stipple (or whatever it's called)? How? Does the blade have ridges?


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> That knife will help do that stipple (or whatever it's called)? How? Does the blade have ridges?


it flows over the texture so it don't leave lines...I did this test without sanding or scraping it first....if it did scrap it first it would off looked sweet but it as to show how it works... 
I use this tool for my fiberfuse tape (it don't rip it)
and texture repair / knock down where my big tool don't fit


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> it flows over the texture so it don't leave lines...I did this test without sanding or scraping it first....if it did scrap it first it would off looked sweet but it as to show how it works...
> I use this tool for my fiberfuse tape (it don't rip it)
> and texture repair / knock down where my big tool don't fit


Thanks. I was confused. I thought you were showing how to reproduce the texture, not smooth over it. So it's for patching without leaving a crown or getting a funky edge - got it. Thanks again.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I normally just scraped back to texture with my knife. Then I tape and skim. Then re texture. 

If the rubber knife thing works, go for it.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I've done a hell of a lot of patching and have never had to skim a whole wall to match and I live in Fla the land of texture.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

You guys got it all wrong. The texture I was referring to is the texture of the paint. Rollers and even brushes leave a different surface than smooth drywall finish. Suddenly the whole thread is talking about how to work with texture spray. That is not what I meant. Patch a hole in a wall in the middle of a hallway that has a window at end. I will guarantee you will be able to see exactly where the patch is due to the smoothness of the patch. The roller texture of the painted wall will look different, especially if the paint has any gloss to it. I have not found any other way to get rid of the texture difference than to skim the wall. It doesn't take long to skim a wall. Wipe it on, wipe it off. If someone knows another way, Im all ears. This trick was shown to me by a drywaller with 30 years experience.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> You guys got it all wrong. The texture I was referring to is the texture of the paint. Rollers and even brushes leave a different surface than smooth drywall finish. Suddenly the whole thread is talking about how to work with texture spray. That is not what I meant. Patch a hole in a wall in the middle of a hallway that has a window at end. I will guarantee you will be able to see exactly where the patch is due to the smoothness of the patch. The roller texture of the painted wall will look different, especially if the paint has any gloss to it. I have not found any other way to get rid of the texture difference than to skim the wall. It doesn't take long to skim a wall. Wipe it on, wipe it off. If someone knows another way, Im all ears. This trick was shown to me by a drywaller with 30 years experience.


ya a trick on the homeowner. tape it out and do it right


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Primer.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

here is a repair job I had to do from a calk job
remove calk / add screws / pre fill with ap / tape coat
the gap was so big I used mesh to hold the mud back then fiberfuse over that
home owner said the calk did look nice for a year ! then it moved


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> I have not found any other way to get rid of the texture difference than to skim the wall. It doesn't take long to skim a wall. Wipe it on, wipe it off. If someone knows another way, Im all ears.


You can get a nice roller stipple with Kilz original and the right nap. In small patches (a few square inches) I use a chip brush and a "pounce" technique to get the texture and blend it in.

Those small patches are the most annoying - get the stipple right, no flashing, etc.


----------

